# Rx pain meds



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

From what I have been reading on fibromyalgia, narcotic pain meds are ususally not prescribed for pain. I have been taking them on and off since March and ran out yesterday. When I wake up in the morning if I feel like a 2x4 that can hardly move, I take a lorcet and it makes me able to get through just about my whole day. Today was totally awful. Can hardly move and hurt all over. Do you think it's ok to continue to take them until I visit the pain doctor and learn how to cope without them? I am not addicted, when I don't hurt I don't take them. Just didn't know if I am somehow making things worse in the long run and need help to decided weather to call doc for more or not.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Mindy!I am so sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you! I've gone into a bit of a flare up.You're right, narcotics are not prescribed generally for Fibro pain. The reason is that Fibro pain is chronic, and narcotics are usually reserved for short-term pain management because they can be so habit forming. And Lorcet is major medicine. Personally, I wouldn't want to take Lorcet long-term, for fear of becoming dependent on it. That's just how I personally feel. But I can also understand that you want to be able to get out of bed in the mornings.I think maybe it would be good to call the pain clinic and ask them what they think about this. They are pros at managing pain, and will be able to really understand. Other than that, I would say call your GP and discuss this with her too. It's important that you be able to function, but it's also important that you not become mentally or physically dependant on it. This is a hard question! I hope I've helped a little! My best advice would be to call and talk it over with your dr, because she knows what other meds you're on, and all that.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks. I am going to my doctor today to discuss it. My new gp insulted me big time yesterday after only 2 visits so I have to find another new one. I spent over 30 minutes discussing fibromyalgia with her and when I called yesterday to ask about what kind of pain meds could she give me and she told her receptionist to tell me she does not prescribe pain meds for IBS. It's like she wasn't listening to me the whole time I was there. Boy, this is difficult.







My appointment with the pain doc is not until Jan 2nd but until then I guess I will just continue what I have been doing to make it through Christmas. Not sure what else to do. Today my whole right leg, knee and foot is like numb. Is that normal?Mindy


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Some Fibro patients (from what I've read and heard) do experience sometimes a tingling, numb, or "pins & needles" feeling in addition to (or instead of) pain. I also wondered if it could be sciatica, as that usually travels down from the buttock, and down 1 leg. I have problems with my sciatic nerve a lot, but I usually get pain and weakness as opposed to the numb feeling, but numbness is not uncommon for that either.You could try taking some anti-inflammatory (like ibuprofen) for it, if it's sciatica, that might help it calm down. If it is a Fibro symptom the anti-infs might not help at all. Hope it will shape up for you soon!


----------

